# Feral Hog Invasion



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

All that's required to hunt Feral Hogs in Michigan is a small game license, same as for squirrels, yet these are not .22 LR type beasties. They will bite you harshly if provoked. What's the difference between small game and large game? A .223 Remington with 60 grain Nosler Partition bullets is minimal fare regarding quelling these "piggies." Feral Hogs are omnivorous feeders, meaning they'll eat almost anything: nuts to humans. Exotic in nature, yet seemingly here to stay and eventually dominating deer populations, Wild Pigs are serious predators requiring immediate control. There is no pooh-poohing this one off. Cliffy


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys need to shut'em down while you still can. Don't expect any strong help from your Game Comission. Game Comissions across the country are there to make money nowdays. More Wild Hogs=more hunting licenses sold. The Bunny Cops have turned into a bunch of revenuers that don't care much about hunters or private property rights.


----------



## jldoll (Feb 20, 2010)

My friend and hunting companion of 35 years. And former gun smith and gun shop owner. Has informed me some wild hogs he has been trying to kill. With no success.
We live in east central Indiana.
Any more sightings please report


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

jldoll
There are feral hogs near Lynville in Warrick county, IN. I am working on permission to hunt them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in Michiana, so what happens in Indiana eventually happens in southern Michigan. Southern Michigan does not allow centerfire rifle hunting. I'm not opposed to shotgun hunting for hogs, but I'll travel north into rifle territory to ply my craft. I have deer growing fat in my backyard every day, yet I seem too suburbanized to more that merely watch them stroll around. Soon, I expect to see wild hogs rooting in my backyard. Cliffy


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

We have had them out here for years. They will rototill your yard. The best way to hunt them is with dogs and a large caliber pistol. They don't move especially fast but they will get under some brush. Good news is they taste great! In Cali we don't get rain from May until October and I have killed them in early fall and you can still smell them until December! I don't want to know what they are rolling in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

That they taste great is the ONLY good news regarding hogs. The bad news is they are highly destructive regarding ALL farmlands, especially to those farmers attempting to harvest root crops. Have Gun: Will Travel is an offer to assist that I've offered for quite a while now, but as of May 2010, I am scheduled for total hip replacement surgery. This may put me out-of-the-picture until JULY or AUGUST! I hope to develop new, viable pig loads regarding .243 Winchester soon thereafter. I promise to add my explosive .243 Winchester findings until April. Currently, I'm working with custom loadings with 90 grain Nosler E-Tips. Before obtaining my much-needed hip surgery, I'll divulge my 200-300 yard lessons learned. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

No-Lead bullets are now being produced by several major bullet manufacturers. Just as leaded gasoline has entered the dinosaur age, I fear leaded bullets are next on the way OUT. I feel Barnes Bullets began this trend, with California swiftly sucking up this belief of saving the California Condor, which as no chance of survival anyway, due to natural selection of big, ugly birds, sort of like dodos. Politics control the American People more severely everyday. Government for the politicians to control the American populous is All Too Obvious Today. I dislike many political views, yet as an American who put in his military time protecting MY country abroad, I believe in people controlling the goverment, and not vice-versa. If our "government" wants to "control" our firearms, one merely needs to research what occurred in 1939 Poland to find out what happens. I am an American who supports the NRA (National Rifle Association) because I fear what politics can do to remove our freedom by Constitution, piece by piece. Cliffy


----------



## Shemanese (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going this week to a farm in Southeast Ohio that is being torn up with them. Rumor here is that they escaped from a couple of the hunting preserves. I have seen the effects of them and plenty of sign in that area but have yet to get a shot at one in that area yet. Can't wait though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is what a group of farmers and ranchers in Haskell County Texas, about 60 miles NE of me is doing about the "Pig Bomb". They fund the operation their selves with no government assistance. Now if I could figure out how to volunteer as a door gunner.
YouTube - Nueces Helicopter Pig Hunt (no music)

That was one flight on one day!


----------



## Don (Feb 28, 2010)

_*"The bald eagle may be the fierce and elegant symbol of the U.S., but the lowly pig figures heavily in our history. *_
_*Wall Street, which has caused Americans more than a little trouble lately, is actually named for the wall that was *_
_*built to stop New York's free roaming pigs from entering into the colony of Manhattan."*_

http://www.eugeneweekly.com/2009/02/05/coverstory.html


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

There are big business down here in Georgia, they sell night hunts with night vision for hog control


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

My latest prescription regarding Pig medicine includes: .243 Winchester - 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenade - 47.2 grains Alliant RL-15 powder - CCI 250 primer - at a C.O.L. of 2.625" - nestled in a R-P brass case. This speedy (3850 fps) remedy pertains to bar-be-que-sized porkers. For 200 pound-plus oinkers, switch to RL-22 powder at 46.0 grains charge with a 100 grain Speer Grand Slammers to knock the smiles off their smug pusses. Boar heads make impressive, if rather ugly mounts with big tusks hanging out. Cliffy


----------



## MMoore83 (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys are right, it has become a booming business for F & G. Here in California we used to be able to buy a book of five pig stamps for $7.50. Then it went to $12.50. Now it's over 12.50 a tag. All of which has happened within the last 10 years. Love to hunt them. We took our last one as she was rooting around under so manzanita. We only saw two until after the shot then the whole hillside started moving. Must have been 25 in the herd. Was only able to drop one more because of the thick brush. But yes they do taste great.
Mike


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Great replies, guys, and keep them coming! Feral Hogs are no joke . . . they are a blight upon our land, especially if one is a farmer or rancher. Wild Pigs take and give nothing in return, except for succulent meat once subdued. Blast-them before they become 250 pound beasts, and they are leaner and healthier to eat than pen-raised 800 pounders, or so I've been told by several hunters. Wild Hogs are not impervious to bullets, they are just so cunning as to hide well. Pigs are almost as smart as dogs, so finding them vulnerable is the key to success. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I know a few great Aussie hunters in QLD, Australia. From their stories and "BACON BUSTER" magazine, hogs are hogs around the world. Many Aussies use .223 Remingtons and plain old boar knives to quell their quarry. American hunters tend to overpower their adversaries with awesome firepower, like me with my .243 Winnie Pooh. I have a friend in Florida, who uses a .416 Rigby to hunt for pigs: expensive rounds and tremendous power for a mere hog. To each his or her own, but I'm a believer in adequate force without going ALL-OUT! Aussies are not allowed to own auto-loading rifles, otherwise they are just like Americans. Cliffy


----------



## MMoore83 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cliffy,
SO RIGHT!!! Hunting is Hunting and it's all about the well placed shot. A .223 is a great round and if loaded properly will do the job. I want to use mine for Antelope in Wyoming but they require a bigger then 22 round. I know my .223 would take a pig let alone an Antelope.
Mike


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They are outlawing lead bullets but then they put these condor and hawk killers all over the place. 
YouTube - Vulture Gets Hit By Wind Turbine


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a problem with the hogs here in Sothern Colorado. The only good thing is there is no limit on how many you can take, also you do not need a tag to kill them. Last winter the DOW went to the sky and took out 60 of them and they are still tearing up the land. So if intersted it is located in the San Luis Valley.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We Are Beginning to have problems in SW MS but we Still have enough Gov Fearing ******** toting guns we are keeping them in check so far. But this problem will not just go away on its own WE Must Take Everyone Possible Because of the Reproduction Rate of these animals is Awesome, Some Breed as early as 4 months old I am told. Great Discussion guys I have read everyone!!!


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

where at in east central in. ? I have heard of them down in southern ind. But this is first i have heard of east cen. I live in west cen Ind. but my son lives on the east side and we would love to go help with his hog problem


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

When I was a teenager, I decided to wage war against Carp. I killed thousands with bow-and arrow, but never made a dent in the Fox River Carp population in Illinois. Now, Wild Pigs are invading my cherished deer woods, so what more than blast the ones I see can I do? They are wiley and hard to hunt. They reproduce like there's no tomorrow, yet tomorrow is what I'm worried about. I now reside in Michigan, but the pigs are coming steadily this far north. Maybe the reintroduced, vicious wolf packs will eat some of this delicious free pork instead of our precious deer herds. Nature will balance even if it means eating people, since we are so plentiful. Cliffy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo Cliffy,

I live not all that far from you and have hunted hogs. On sure way to get these critters is to bait em in just lke bringing them to the slauter. It might work for you after your surgery. I however am not sure how the state wil feel about that with their/our no baiting regulations. There may be fine line...perhaps bait deer do not seek out, like cookies and donuts. Ooops might catch a cop







only kidding guys...I know cops gotta eat too.

If you want feel free sending me a PM, or anyone else. Or if you need a hand I have a gun and will travel.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I, too, have a gun and will travel after my surgery recovery. I can always appreciate a new buddy, so if you enjoy 200-300 yard target shooting, keep in touch. My intention is to travel to Texas to hog hunt and fish in saltwater. PM me anytime, as I will answer back. I go under the knife on May 5. I expect to live through it. Cliff


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is an example of what we are putting up with where I live. I am 6'2", 212 lbs. That will give you some idea of the size of these 4 hogs.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done my friend. ET


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank God for ********! I'm a Michigan *******, which may seem incongruent with latitudes, but Americans LOVE US. Thinking for ourselves makes us "********." Letting our government think for us makes us . . . ! If you don't vote for Sarah Palin as president, and Mike Huckaby as vice president, you are not a real, realistic American. Strictly my personal opinion, yet AMERICAN must remain GREAT, and the Democratic machine will only put us into dire straights monetarily. I HATE POLITICS, but I'm not totally stupid. CLIFFY


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

ReidRH where are you located? I haven't seen any hogs around here yet. I live in Franklin county. Haven't heard anyone around here seeing any but maybe i just missed it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d them are some sizeable creatures you got there. Do you all have a feast or what? MMMM bacon!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> bar-d them are some sizeable creatures you got there. Do you all have a feast or what? MMMM bacon!!


I let the coyotes have em.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Rile, don't let those hogs fool you. They are spreading everywhere. Like there are "no carp in my favorite bass lake," pigs are not rooting in my backyard. Carp taste like crap, yet wild pigs are delicious, so where's the comparision? For one I've spent my dues attempting to irraticate carp, with no apparent appreciated effect. Next I will try to subdue the coming pig onslaught, and hopefully with some apparent effect. If I cannot affect their increasing population, it won't be because I've run out of ammo. I RELOAD some mighty virile rounds. A .243 Winchester is not a pop-gun regarding hog decimation. Even a .223 Remington heavily-loaded with 60 grain Nosler Partitions is highly effective on 100 pounders-plus. Cliffy


----------



## guy (Feb 28, 2010)

wooow heli hunting way too much fun when where how much watched 5 times im hooked wooow guy


----------



## guy (Feb 28, 2010)

gotta hunt good luck cliff drop over some time lol i have just become a hog hunter excellent song dog bait keep writeing tks guy


----------



## cbateman (May 14, 2010)

bar-d said:


> This is what a group of farmers and ranchers in Haskell County Texas, about 60 miles NE of me is doing about the "Pig Bomb". They fund the operation their selves with no government assistance. Now if I could figure out how to volunteer as a door gunner.
> YouTube - Nueces Helicopter Pig Hunt (no music)
> 
> That was one flight on one day!


Hey Bar-d, contact Dustin Johnson in Knox City. He is the pilot and co/owner of Nueces. Dustin and his dad are good friends of mine. His grand dad an I were hunting buddies. Dustin might just hook you up. Good luck


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

cbateman said:


> Hey Bar-d, contact Dustin Johnson in Knox City. He is the pilot and co/owner of Nueces. Dustin and his dad are good friends of mine. His grand dad an I were hunting buddies. Dustin might just hook you up. Good luck


Thanks cbateman, I just might do that.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d I LOVE BACON! Lemme know if you need any help eradicating those beasts. Have never hunted hogs but have always dreamed of it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Live in Bogue Chitto, about 3 or 4 miles off the interstate I hunt Frankling Co. in the forest a good bit during deer season. We are beginning to have real problems with them along the Creek bottoms here. They are also having problems out of them in the City Limits of Brookhaven. I carry my rifle Everywhere just in case I run across them, but no can do in the city limits of Brookhaven. I have a friend that has killed 4 in his Yard in the past few weeks.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> bar-d I LOVE BACON! Lemme know if you need any help eradicating those beasts. Have never hunted hogs but have always dreamed of it.


Ebbs, I don't think we will ever eradicate them. All we can hope to do is try to keep them from completely taking over the country. That in itself is a big undertaking. Being omnivorous, the whitetail fawns, nesting quail, turkey, etc. have more to worry about than just coyotes. I raised pigs when I was a kid. If I had only known..........


----------



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

We have had them in Arkansas for years. Most destructive animal around. Once established they can not be destroyed only controlled. Hunting them with rifles or shotguns like you would deer will not make a dent. If you use dogs you can make them leave your property but you will still not kill them out of the thick stuff.
I've killed a many with a 22lr. The goal is to at least put a bullet in the guts and let them die. I do clean some but believe me you want to kill everyone of them, after all there are plenty more where those came from.
By the way I understand that the Univ of Georgia is developing a drug that when fed to hogs will make them sterile. The plan will be to put our bait that has been treated and at least stop the growth of hogs. 
HOgs are smarter than deer and pressured hogs are very hard to kill. If you trap some do not shoot them in the pen becasue the others will avoid the trap. 
 The gestation peroid is 3 month 3 weeks and 3 days. At least two litters a year of anywhere from 5 to 12. Shoot them all on sight and do not leave a single one. The sow will have pigs by 6 months of age. 
By the way kill them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not you will live to regret it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Surgery over, I'm back to some degree until I'm off my pain medication. Already, I've begun handloading .308 Winchester fare in hopes of buying a reasonably-priced .308 rifle. Me, the ultimate .243 Winchester advocate, has come to realize big piggies will loathe .308 Winchester loads. I'm beside myself with pain killers, but 105 grain fare versus 165 grain fare feature: lose velocity to gain bullet grainage weight. Which is most efficient? I wish to try both avenues of devestation. P.M. me if you have a .308 Winchester rifle for a reasonable price. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Cliffy, it's great to hear from you again! Praying the recovery goes quickly and as pain free as possible!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear from you Cliffy. I'm glad all went well. Be careful loading while on pain killers !! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome back Cliffy. Be careful loading under the influence.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back Cliffy, I hope All is going as Well as can be expected for ya.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

THANK YOU GUYS! No, I won't handload under the influence, but my recovery is amazing. I hope to go fishing this Sunday! Currently I sleep twelve hours a day. That leaves twelve hours for preparation afield. Being retired means no one counts on me to be there when. I have great buddies, who care about me, including you. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great to hear that you're having a speedy recovery Cliffy. Good luck on the fishing trip. Thats amazing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Cliffy said:


> THANK YOU GUYS!  No, I won't handload under the influence, but my recovery is amazing. I hope to go fishing this Sunday! Currently I sleep twelve hours a day. That leaves twelve hours for preparation afield. Being retired means no one counts on me to be there when. I have great buddies, who care about me, including you. Cliffy


I don't meant to brag Cliffy, but I'm not discounting all the prayers and wellwishing your PT buddies have done to help you get better faster. THESE GUYS ARE INTENSE!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We thought about sacrificing a virgin but could not find one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Ebbs, I'm sure you're right that the right people cared about me. At my age, 67, I'm sure my recovery-rate is not a dime-a-dozen-no-big deal. By next week, I shall enter the sporting world I've learned to love. I promise to kick the Vicodin by May 27th! Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I promise to kick the Vicodin by May 27th!


Don't feel bad if you do it and need to go back. I said that after my first knee surgery and it was still too unbearable to do without. Only missed my goal by a week though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cliffy Nothing Wrong with 67 Yrs, I saw a Utube video this week, a young black thug was harrassing a 67 year old Vietnam Vet finally the vet told him he had enough and moved away the thug followed running his mouth and for that he got His BUTT Kicked The Vet Spanked him and told him to Come on outside for some more, I had tears in my eyes from Laughing till I hurt!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, good thing you clarified the race of the thug. I don't know how diverse our membership is at this point but if I was a man of color who enjoys predator hunting I don't think I'd want to be a part of this site after reading that. Not sure why it bears mentioning that the thug was black. In my experience a thug's a thug whether black or white.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> LOL, good thing you clarified the race of the thug. I don't know how diverse our membership is at this point but if I was a man of color who enjoys predator hunting I don't think I'd want to be a part of this site after reading that. Not sure why it bears mentioning that the thug was black. In my experience a thug's a thug whether black or white.


Ol' Morgan Freeman says it best. I wish I was 1/2 as smart as that man. I might have solved this race problem by now!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

He Happens to be From Mississippi! MR Freeman Is, I have been to his home town where they Honor him annually, He is a Great American! I meant No Harm when I noted the Thugs Race didnt even cross my mind, He was just a loudmouth Dummy that found what he was looking for. My Point was the guy tried to avoid escallation of the situation and the guy just would not let it Go So Our mr 67 yr old Vietnam Vet Read him his Rights. ** Just dont push them Ol men Around You Might Get Pushed Back**

By the Way the Thug went back to his Seat And Shut Up Bleeding the Whole Way.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I meant No Harm when I noted the Thugs Race didnt even cross my mind, He was just a loudmouth Dummy that found what he was looking for.


Point well taken, thanks for clarifying, ReidRH. Just doing our best to make sure PT stays on the course it was intended for. You're right though, don't underestimate the "Old" guys.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Old School ebbs- RESPECT your elders, somewhere along the last few decades that has been Lost in our civilization, watch out for the " Old" guys ebbs!


Nothing but the utmost respect, brother. Hope I can measure up to some of my heroes when I reach my best years. Any chance we could get this thread back to Feral hogs, LOL?!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Nothing but the utmost respect, brother. Hope I can measure up to some of my heroes when I reach my best years. Any chance we could get this thread back to Feral hogs, LOL?!!!!


Agreed, ebbsy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Back to Feral Hogs, if not totally closed to new entries: What is a sufficient load to sudue Feral Hogs often applies to who's behind the trigger. Can a .223 Remington kill a hog dead right there? With a 60 grain Nosler Partition bullet: YES. With a .243 Winchester 100 grain Speer Grand Slam bullet: HECK YES. With a 165 grain .308 Winchester: BEYOND merely YES to WHOOSER. I know a guy who uses a .416 Rigby caliber to quell Freal Hogs, but I never bothered to ask what bullet he bothered to load. Feral Hogs are are real menace to America, but what caliber is best appears to be the one in one's hands at the time. Cliffy, back from the . . .


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Feral Hogs are are real menace to America, but what caliber is best appears to be the one in one's hands at the time.


Outstanding thought. I agree wholeheartedly, though I secretly am wishing for a 20" 500 Smith & Wesson barrel for my Encore. I imagine that would put 'em down!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boy I don't know ebbs you may have to be very careful with shot placement and practice a quick reload.







Or use one of these.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I generally don't have a problem with missing. LOL, do you?!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm just teasing you again. I was just wondering if that .500S&W was enough gun for them hogs. It would make a good squirrel gun, you'd just have to bark 'em the concussion will kill them. If you do get one I'll be waiting for the range report though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Whilst a .243 Winchester with proper projectile is more potent than any .45 or .50 pistol/revolver projectile regarding sheer energy, Feral Hogs are not impossible to subdue with a .223 Remington 60 grain load. What works, works! Sometimes I feel redundant, but I enjoy redundancy if it drive a point home. Cliffy


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Cliffy I have dumped hundreds of feral hogs with a 55 grain ballistic tip load out of my AR.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Gosh YES, let's get back to hog hunting. I thank everyone who prayed for my speedy recovery, and it happened! Now: .223 Remington for hog hunting continues: 60 grain Nosler Partition bullets are designed for hog-busting. My favorite hog load consists of just such a bullet powered via 24.4 grains of Alliant RL-10x. This is a stout load, especially in Texas heat. When setting up such a load, consider temperature as a key factor: drop to 23.5 grains of powder at 100 degree plus ambient temps. This bullet will do its job at 3250-3350 fps out the muzzle. Always use a small rifle MAGNUM primer: CCI 250 always works for me. Hogs are tough critters, delicious as they are, so they require proper bullet placement. Head shots are good, yet always shoot forward of the gut. The gut in a hog is just behind the shoulder, forward of where a deer's vitals lie. The Nosler Partition bullet is DESIGNED to penetrate the shoulder shield to invade the hog's vitals. I am awaiting some bullet company to develop a superior bullet for hog hunting in .223 Remington. If I missed some bullet better than the NOSLER PARTITION, please inform me. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Texas Hunters, I emphathis with the current Hog invasion, and it won't get better. Commercial wild hog concerns have my whole-hearted approval. Sport hunters cannot possibly keep up with hog reproduction as they spread northward into more and more states. Wild hogs do not fear cold climates. Michigan hogs give a stout clue as to how weather-resistant feral hogs have become. Those buggers can survive and florish in Canadian climes. Since wild hogs are superb pork-on-the-hoof, what's the beef? Commercial hogs are fatty, big beasts, so what's the problem with lean porkers? Michigan considers them disease-bearing vermin, ready to desecrate the pork industry in Michigan. Pork is Pork and most delicious at that. Wild Porkers are destructive to wildlife in general and devestate farmlands most efficiently. I equate Common Carp to Feral Hogs in many ways, yet Carp taste like crap, and Piggies taste devine. This notable difference is immense in desireability. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mouth's watering after that!


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone taken any wild piglets? As with foxes and coyotes, younger targets make me giggle :3


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Mouth's watering after that!


agreed ebbs ,especially right off the grill or out of the smoker,nothing like fresh smoked bacon.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> agreed ebbs ,especially right off the grill or out of the smoker,nothing like fresh smoked bacon.


You just made it worse! Oh man, I'm thinking of a giant rotisserie. Soaked in pineapple for about 10 or 12 hours. OH BABY!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry ebbs just had to rub it in a little.








Thats what I had for supper . To make a long story short, last year when my brother was in on leave before deploying to Iraq, he wanted to borrow my .243wssm to take back down to Ft. Stewart. And try it out on some feral hogs. Well he went back down week and half early to take care of stuff he had to do before deploying . 8 hogs ,3deer. Not bad for a weeks hunting.
He bragged how deadly that gun was using 95gr silver ballistic tips. every thing he shot fell where it stood. Cliffy might look into the 95gr's for 243.
Thanks for the pineapple ideal,haven't tried that yet sounds good.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Thanks for the pineapple ideal,haven't tried that yet sounds good.


Glad I could help you make MY mouth water!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ebbs,if I could send you some wild hog with out it spoiling I really would have to see what overnight shipping would cost.But it would be later on in the year,like around Dec. freind.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Two words: DRY. ICE.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

If one did not Have a potent .243 WSSM, but one had a bolt-action .243 Winchester, one might have a good-buddy load-up some 105 grain Speer Spitzer Soft-Points with 45.5 grains of slow-burning Alliant RL-22 powder using LRM primers at a setting of C.O.L. 2.640" If one might have just such a round, it would work to produce some pork lifted off-the-hoof, since it would blow those hogs away, yet still not waste gobs of blood-shot meat. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

From all too many magazine articles I've read, it takes a .30 caliber MAGNUM to sudue a mad piggie. I'd be mad if shot in the butt, also, but if I was shot properly, I'd be ready for the grille, harvested via a .243 Winchester. I would, however, NOT be as tasty as a ham sandwich. The fear of many Texas ranchers is you guys WON'T be careful afield. They have livestock roaming twixt the feral hogs. Yes, they want Feral Hogs Shot! Just like Michigan pig farmers, Texans want FERAL HOGS SHOT, but DO NOT want any livestock shot. Can Care come into play here? WE as HUNTERS must be champions of the ranchers and farmers throughout the states. Feral Hogs are working their way UP NORTH swiftly. NEVER take a kindly landowners' permission to hunt for granted. IDIOTS with GUNS can ruin opportunities for careful hunters forever. Every hunter should PASS a NRA HUNTER CERTIFICATION and present it to a rancher/farmer before asking for hunting permission. That it has come to this - IS REGRETTABLE. Shooting a milk cow, accidentally, is NOT ACCEPTABLE under any circumstance! NRA HUNTER training certification requires one knows his field-of-view beyond his intended target. This knowledge should be COMMON SENSE, yet it does often appear as NOT! Common sense does not always seem common, without proper training. Cliffy


----------

